# tis the season



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

march and april never cease to amaze me. i think half the plants in my greenhouse are in bloom right now. here are some photos, enjoy!

Paph. Norito Hasegawa-nothing to write home about, but i have a tough time with some of the parvis that appreciate cooler weather






Paph. Hsinying Agogo (Hsinying Concon x armeniactum)









A large and vigorours hirsutissimum var. esquirolei. with younger buds and the open flowers theres 11 spikes





Paph. Paul Parks (adductum x sanderianum)





_Paph. hookerae var. volonteanum_ im lucky to even get this excellent species to bloom. in my experience they really prefer warmer temperatures and im sure the form (flatness) and color would have been much better if grown cooler.













_Paph. villosum_, ive been blooming out a flask of an awarded sibling cross from Taiwan over the past 6 weeks and ive been amazed at how little variation I see between all the flowers. These are some of the best ones to come out yet..









Paph. stonei- a vigorous and robust plant, this is a sibling cross from the Orchid Zone. For its first blooming I am very pleased









_Paph. godefroyae var ang-thong fma. alba_


----------



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

roths!





multis!!


----------



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

excuse me, i said warmer, i meant cooler, in regards to the volonteanum


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

Pete said:


> excuse me, i said warmer, i meant cooler, in regards to the volonteanum



I sure could find a place cooler for that one in my greenhouse. All very nice flowers. :drool:


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW. Just amazing Pete. Just about everything left me drooling. The spike length on those volunteanum's is insane. And those roths.

David


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonderfull collection you have there. I'm espescially impressed by the wonderfull esquirolei you have. I hope that mine will grow so big one day.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2011)

Damn! Look at them all!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swamprad (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonderful! I really like the Paul Parks, and the stonei!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2011)

Very awesome collection Pete:drool::drool:


----------



## fibre (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW !!! What a vigorous flowering in your growing area!


----------



## Hera (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beautiful display, you have the perfect environment.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome!! :drool::drool: I really like the stonei.


----------



## Howzat (Apr 10, 2011)

Pete
Awesome collection. One day I like to see them. Are you still going to Singapore??


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post all of those photos. You make many of us including myself envious. Good growing.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for the nice comments everybody. Howard, I am fully intending to go but have not ironed out all plans yet.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 10, 2011)

Pete, I and others including yourself have gotten roths. of the parents of 'Green Valley' x 'Dou Fong'. There are so many out there that I'm having my doubts that they can all be the same cross. Is it possible, that there really is that many seedlings from that cross? Personally, I doubt it.


----------



## etex (Apr 10, 2011)

:clap::clap:Great growing Pete! You have lots of awesome blooms on very happy plants!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not a species person but the v. volonteanum is WOW!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 10, 2011)

I would die for those roths.. Kill me now...   I would love to be in your greenhouse...


----------



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

Bob I know a grower who brought in a ton of that cross in bottles from taiwan and I think alot of them that we are seeing all over originated at his place. I dont doubt that they are all from that cross. you could theoretically get a LOT of material from that cross if you went back and forth on every flower between the two and had good germination...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! :smitten:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2011)

Great plants and beautiful blooms!!!! Esp. imo esquirolei, villosum, stonei... !!!! Jean


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning display!!


----------



## Dido (Apr 11, 2011)

a great display, thanks for share


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yummy! the esquirolei, stonei, Paul's Park....=D


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2011)

Great show Pete. Don't think your "Big Bang" theory is going to get you out of posting more PICs later down the road now! We expect to see more postings later on in the year!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2011)

here ya go rick, Paph. Temptation (_philippinense_ x _kolopakingii_)


----------



## emydura (Apr 13, 2011)

That is mindblowing Pete. Sometimes this cross just seems to have gigantic growths with average flowers. But this clone is excellent.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2011)

:drool: :clap: :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2011)

Boy, did I ask for it or what! TOO much Pete! Is it 7 per stem?


----------



## Pete (Apr 14, 2011)

something around that. theres actually four spikes on this one too, just one is bent off backwards in the distance..


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2011)

OK that does it - I'd be sleeping/eating/living in that GH! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
BTW .... somebody wake me up - this is a dream right?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 14, 2011)

You and me both, Rose.


----------



## Pete (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys can stay there, you just gotta pull weeds, repot etc


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2011)

Is that all? I can handle that! :drool::drool:


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2011)

How can I look at these last two photo's and ever have pride in my own humble results ever again. 



A wonderfully grown Paph you have there.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Pete,
What Paph is this one?






Thanks!


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2011)

i don't even know how to respond to this...except just WOW. 

the stonei is to die for. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pete (Apr 18, 2011)

Eric- I think it's Paph. (Hsinying Lady Booth x _adductum var. anitum_) but i dont have the tag in front of me


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2011)

bump-the Paph. Temptation is for sale. If your interested, PM me. flowers are starting to decline now but its a monster plant and very healthy.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that the melancholy x penangs pride stonei OZ cross?


----------



## paphioland (Apr 19, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Pete, I and others including yourself have gotten roths. of the parents of 'Green Valley' x 'Dou Fong'. There are so many out there that I'm having my doubts that they can all be the same cross. Is it possible, that there really is that many seedlings from that cross? Personally, I doubt it.



species you can make soooooooooo many flasks. High fertility multiple pods. Really you can usually make as many as you want. Now the parentage I personally question


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2011)

i believe it was melancholy x humongous but im not sure, ill check and let you know. ive not seen hundreds of stonei's but have seen quite a few and this one was pretty impressive for a first bloom. rather vigorous too, it grew from a single growth fan of about 10" LS to this size in ~ 3 years


----------

